# Purity Rings



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 18, 2009)

I want to make a marriage commitment to God. I heard about this purity ring thing along time ago and I was just reminded of it the other day. I want to get one. For those that dont know, a little background: 

_*Purity rings* (also known as *chastity rings* or *promise rings*) originated in the __United States__ in the 1990s among __Christian__ affiliated __sexual abstinence__ groups. The rings are sold to adolescents, or to parents so that the rings may be given to their adolescent children as gifts._
_Wearing a purity ring is typically accompanied by a __religious__vow__ to practice __celibacy__ until __marriage__. The ring is usually worn on the left __ring finger__ (but can be worn on the right ring finger) with the implication that the wearer will remain abstinent until it is replaced with a wedding ring. There is no particular style for purity rings; however, many worn by Christians have a __cross__ in their design in reference to the __crucifixion__ of __Jesus Christ__. There can be sayings engraved onto the rings such as '__True Love Waits__' or 'One Life One Love'._​If you could have a purity ring, what would you want it to say? I see alot of great ones and my likes right now are: 


Purity
True Love Waits
I have decided
I will wait for my beloved
I have found a scripture to solidify the convenant either. Im still searching for the one that expresses my heart to God. Any suggestions?

ETA: 
I decided on this one. 





now to enscribe it.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 18, 2009)

No suggestions about what to put on it. Mine only has the date that I made my promise to Jesus on it. I just had my second anniversary last month. I wear it on my left ring finger. I think it is an awesome demonstration of one's commitment to remain pure.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, how do they do that at the top with the ads?  It always sends chills down my spine...purity rings lol!  Tags?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 18, 2009)

alabama said:


> No suggestions about what to put on it. Mine only has the date that I made my promise to Jesus on it. I just had my second anniversary last month. I wear it on my left ring finger. I think it is an awesome demonstration of one's commitment to remain pure.


 Actually thats a great suggestion...the day I made the commitment. Umm...thinking....



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Okay, how do they do that at the top with the ads? It always sends chills down my spine...purity rings lol! Tags?


 
I'm a web programmer so I wont get to geek-nerd on you but I think its very cool. Because of course the people in the thread are potential customers. Marketing at its best.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 18, 2009)

I ordered my ring. Im excited to get it. I know it will be a great conversation starting and I can share with people my beliefs. 

I am having engraved inside the band: 
SOS 6:3 Purity GEN 2:23
meaning 
Song of Solomon 6:3 "I am my beloved's, and my beloved is mine..."
Purity 
Genesis 2:23 "...bone of my bones, flesh of my flesh..."


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 18, 2009)

This scripture just caught my eye at church this evening.
Isaiah 54:5
For your husband is your Maker — His name is Yahweh of Hosts— and the Holy One of Israel is your Redeemer; He is called the God of all the earth


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 18, 2009)

I like that one. I want one in gold too. I am gonna consider this one. 


SuperNova said:


> This scripture just caught my eye at church this evening.
> Isaiah 54:5
> For your husband is your Maker — His name is Yahweh of Hosts— and the Holy One of Israel is your Redeemer; He is called the God of all the earth


----------



## cocoa2122 (Mar 19, 2009)

Prettyface..I really like the one you chose. Where did you find it? I've been looking for a good one.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 19, 2009)

cocoa2122 said:


> Prettyface..I really like the one you chose. Where did you find it? I've been looking for a good one.


 
I brought it from here 
http://search.limogesjewelry.com/?q=Purity

These are their purity ring collection but thats not what I brought. 

I brought it from their engraved/personalized collection. I wanted to right something special in it. I cant wait to get it.


----------

